# The Last MINI Convertible comes off the Production Line



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Why did they stop producing the mini convertible? What a cute car!!!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

SailinSand said:


> Why did they stop producing the mini convertible? What a cute car!!!





> *LAST MINI CONVERTIBLE OF THE CURRENT GENERATION *


The MINI convertible was still the old body style MINI... doesn't meet European pedestrian impact standards... My guess is that they will probably come out with a new version next year... :dunno:


----------



## 3seriesbmw (May 7, 2008)

The only mini that I cared for....there ok but not for me


----------



## AHalibut (Jun 2, 2008)

Drove one as a loaner... was a complete blast. Loved it.


----------

